# Format to burn DVD's to play in normal DVD Player



## Hailmary

I have movies from my video camera that I want to burn to DVD's so that I can watch them on a DVD player. What format should I burn them to? I don't remember all of the options off hand but some of them were avi, mpeg, vcd, dv...any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## manic

Alot of that depends on your dvd player. You should have a spec sheet
for your stand alone dvd player"the one connected to tv". It should 
specify what type of formats it will play. Mine will play svcds which are
normal cdrs, as well as dvds, my player will play mpeg, vcd,svcd, but not
avi. You may try burning a svcd, the quality is very good. See if that 
will work, all you have to lose is a regular cdr disk...


----------

